
Bitcoin's Biggest Competition: A 105-Year-Old Nonprofit? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/08/16/bitcoin-biggest-competition-non-profit/
======
gus_massa
Linkbait title, the "105-Year-Old Nonprofit" is the "Federal Reserve". Also,
it's very speculative.

